# BMW X6 M Silverstone Metallic paint Correction



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys,

Here's another car I did which also belongs to the same owner of the Cooper S.

It's only six months old and since he bought this car he wasn't happy with the paint finish , he expressed his dissatisfaction to the BMW dealership here in Melbourne but there reply was that's how they come from the BMW factory in Germany :doublesho

We all know how pre delivery is done in dealerships or not !

This car is worth $ 250.000 plus, AUD here in Australia and you would think after spending that amount of money they would have given my client some satisfaction !

Obviously not ! That's why I'm here to fix the F.....ups !

First up a good snow foam to break down all grit and dirt that was on the car ,didn't take photos of this process as I was pushed for time again , two days is all I had to correct this super hard ceramic paint and we all know how much of a pita these paints are .

I tried several polishes ( Scholl Concepts S17 with wool failed ! Next S3 same thing didn't even do a thing, strangely enough, I used the new Optimum Polishes and they seemed to have worked with much better results relevelling even deeper scratches which didn't come out with the other polishes .

These were only samples that were given to me to test out and my first impressions are very positive at least on this BMW paint .

I will have to buy lager bottles and do more testing on other paint finishes to see if they live up to there expectations .

Anyway enough of the babble and on with the correction detail .

This is how the bonnet was initially 









This is after using Optimum Compound II ( still some scratches present too deep to remove even with wet sanding.










Boot area before 









And after









Polisher used ,Flex XC3401 VRG Dual Action Polisher with Buff and Shine 7.5 Hexlogic ( makes for Chemical Guys) Yellow Cutting Pad with recessed backer .


















This machine was used at full speed most of the time except for those delicate areas like the pillars .

For heavy correction 









For removing scratches and finishing swirl free finish 









or this Polish to Jewel and refinish 









This scratch didn't look so deep, but once I started machine polishing I found it challenging to remove .



























After one pass with Optimum Compound II and Yellow Hex-logic Cutting Pad . Still slightly hazy, but compared to how it was it looks a whole lot better .










Before









After ,used Optimum Finish Polish and Buff and Shine 7.5" Green and Black, Recessed heavy Polishing Pad and Finishing Pads to get to this .










Exhaust Tips before









After









Some interior work on the leather









And engine ( which was done before the paint correction stages )

Nice beast ! The X6 M uses a potent version of BMW's twin-turbocharged 4.4-liter V8.










These are the results after 20 plus hours of work over two days please enjoy ! And as usual all comments and feedback are always welcome 

















































































































































Products used 









Blackfire Wet Diamond, All Finish Paint Protection ( First day )

Blackfire Midnight Sun Carnauba Paste Wax ( after 24 hours )

Optimum Car Wax ( Spray)soon after 
Optimum Instant Detailer & Gloss Enhancer spray on ( like Z8 on steroids ) two coats








































































































































Sorry no sun shots rainy day and windy ( both days )

Thanks for reading my write up I hope you have enjoyed it

Coming up next , Ferrari 599 GTB










Best Regards

Mario 

*


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

One of the most difficult colors to get reflections out of it and yet you did it again Mario!Terrific job you did on this beast!Looking forward to the 599 GTB :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> One of the most difficult colors to get reflections out of it and yet you did it again Mario!Terrific job you did on this beast!Looking forward to the 599 GTB :thumb:


Thanks Faysal,

The Ferrari Thread has just been finished :thumb:

Mario


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work as always Mario, what are the dispenser caps on your bottles?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes this kind of colour is just insane to be fully corrected and show the work , but you did it Mario :thumb:


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice fella, that engine is the one they are fitting the new M5.:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work as always Mario, what are the dispenser caps on your bottles?


*Thanks Nick , always appreciate your comments !

Those dispenser caps come from dish washing detergent bottles, I rinse the bottles out dry them thoroughly and put my polishes in so it makes the job much easier plus they never clog up like all the Menzerna and Meguiar's do( which I also changed to the Farecla dispenser caps ) or other caps which I keep, the benefit of having this system is that you can control the polish better and less wastage !

I just adapted these caps so they fit any bottle .

Mario  *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Yes this kind of colour is just insane to be fully corrected and show the work , but you did it Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Rui,

Yes, it is a difficult colour to make it pop like dark colours and therefore more prep work and products are needed to get the results .

In the end my client couldn't believe how glossy it was.

Another happy customer !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Leopold said:


> Very nice fella, that engine is the one they are fitting the new M5.:thumb:


*Thanks Leopold :thumb:

Yes , it is a beast of an engine looks like Porsche have got a strong competitor !

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> One of the most difficult colors to get reflections out of it and yet you did it again Mario!Terrific job you did on this beast!Looking forward to the 599 GTB :thumb:


*Thanks Faysal,

It wasn't easy especially with this rock hard BMW Ceramic paint but the Optimum Polishes did there job nicely in creating more reflections .

And that is what I wanted to achieve and the icing on the cake were the LSP products I used especially the Instant Detailer and Gloss Enhancer :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.


*Thanks buddy :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for your kind comments and feedback much appreciated :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome work up to your usual stratospheric standards Mario!!!

What did you use to clean and protect the leather seats?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Awesome work up to your usual stratospheric standards Mario!!!
> 
> What did you use to clean and protect the leather seats?


*Thanks mate :thumb:

Your comments are always appreciated !

http://www.bowdensown.com.au/interior-car-care

http://www.bowdensown.com.au/leather-guard

http://www.bowdensown.com.au/leather-care-pack

Excellent products by the way one of the best I have used in a long time and easy to use ! Plus you get results quickly !

Mario *


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

simply amazing!

I really enjoy reading your threads


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic work..


*Thanks Tony :thumb:*

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nelex said:


> simply amazing!
> 
> I really enjoy reading your threads


*
Thanks Nelex , I'm glad you do and I enjoy writing them :thumb:

Mario *


----------

